# Montreal Biodome



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 81451


View attachment 81452


View attachment 81453


View attachment 81454


View attachment 81455


View attachment 81457


View attachment 81458


View attachment 81459


View attachment 81460


View attachment 81461


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

nice pics man


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow nice place


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

thats a sweet place man! i went thier last year and loved it, i didint see the albino aro tho ( must be new) !!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice aro and rtc


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

add some of that to the pinned topic


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> add some of that to the pinned topic


ohhh ya there's alot more where those came from


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I havent been there in years. They didnt have any p's or amazonian fish when I last went. Damn it I need to go back there!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome photos!!!

Thanks for sharing, i always love looking at these types of pics


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> nice aro and rtc


I second that. The aro is almost pearly white and the RTC is HUGE









Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nice pics but what is this place? is it an aquairum?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> nice pics but what is this place? is it an aquairum?












what kind of fish is this????/

I LIKEY


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ya the biodome is great, I was there just over a year ago. Great pics!!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i went there for a grad trip in grade 8 (my school stayed in montreal) the penguins are by far the coolest thing there..


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

that dude in the pic looks like Viggo Mortensen (sp?) ..the guy that played Aragorn in LOTR.. hehe

..nice Arowana by the way... looks like a really nice aquarium


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> that dude in the pic looks like Viggo Mortensen (sp?) ..the guy that played Aragorn in LOTR.. hehe
> 
> ..nice Arowana by the way... looks like a really nice aquarium


The time i was there before these pictures were taken there was a gigantic silver arro with one eye!
The actor is Viggo Mortensen,he's dope in Layer Cake and A History of Violence.

View attachment 81644


View attachment 81645


View attachment 81646


View attachment 81647


View attachment 81648


View attachment 81649


View attachment 81650


View attachment 81651


View attachment 81652


View attachment 81653


View attachment 81654


View attachment 81655


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

that big amazon tank looks amazing!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

WHO BROKE INTO MY HOUSE AND TOOK PICTURES!!! i woulda let you in if you would have asked ......those are great pics


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> nice pics but what is this place? is it an aquairum?












what kind of fish is this????/

I LIKEY








[/quote]
Sorta looks like a lake trout.


----------

